# damn it



## bjapi

hola, creo entender el significado, pero no logro ubicarlo en una frase en ingles y menos traducirla en contexto al español

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Es que no puedes traducirla sin contexto. _Que le den_ puede ser una opción en España, siempre que sea una exclamación.


----------



## bjapi

por ejemplo, supongamos que estaban todos muy felices en una fiesta y de pronto se corta la luz, entonces alguien expresa ''damn it!''  la traduccion seria ''que le den''?

saludos


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

En España, la traducción más aproximada en el contexto que propones sería ¡mierda! o posiblemente ¡joder!

Una traducción un poco más larga, pero también posible, sería: ¡me cago en la compañía eléctrica!


----------



## lucia2

No entiendo "que le den" como traducción de "damn it."


----------



## espandalucía

No, no. Que le den no tiene nada que ver con 'damn it'. Yo diría: ¡joder!/¡mierda!/¡cojones!/¡coño!...etcétera.

Que le den quiere decir: fuck it/fuck him/her...o algo así.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Depende de en qué contexto lo digas.

_Estoy harta del windows vista, que le den._ Ese "que le den" puede traducirse perfectamente por "damn it". 

Sin contexto puede ser bastantes cosas; en el contexto proporcionado - más tarde - por bjapi, ya no tantas.


----------



## WHY NOT

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Depende de en qué contexto lo digas.
> 
> _Estoy harta del windows vista, que le den._ Ese "que le den" puede traducirse perfectamente por "damn it".
> 
> Sin contexto puede ser bastantes cosas; en el contexto proporcionado - más tarde - por bjapi, ya no tantas.



I'm agree with you!


----------



## mijoch

Not using a taco------I hear ¡Me cachis!

M.


----------



## espandalucía

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Depende de en qué contexto lo digas.
> 
> _Estoy harta del windows vista, que le den._ Ese "que le den" puede traducirse perfectamente por "damn it".
> 
> Sin contexto puede ser bastantes cosas; en el contexto proporcionado - más tarde - por bjapi, ya no tantas.



Perdón, aún no estoy de acuerdo. 

La expresión completa es 'que le den por culo/por coño' y se usa para mandar a alguien (o algo) al carajo cuando dicha persona está harta ya de algo. Por ejemplo: ¿que el jefe quiere que trabaje hasta la medianoche? Que le den, ya tengo un montón de cosas que hacer. (the boss wants me to work until midnight? Fuck it/that/him, I've already got tons of things to do.) 

Por otro lado, damn it es una interjección que expresa indignación o fastidio. Por ej: damn it, I dropped my cellphone in the water. (traducción) mierda, se me ha caído el móvil al agua.


----------



## mijoch

Hi espandalucia

Couldn't that "mierda" be "me cachis"?--I'm really interested, because I hear "me cachis" very often, and it does seem to be equivalent to "damn it".

If it isn't. Me cachis. Or in my language, damn it.

M.


----------



## espandalucía

Hello Mijoch, mecachis is pretty much the same but a lot less vulgar. 'Mierda!' means 'shit!', whereas mecachis could translate to something more along the lines of 'crap!', I think.

I personally don't use mecachis, but it could be used just not as vulgar or strong as damn it or mierda.


----------



## Robañero

El dicho "damn it" en Inglés quiere decir "¡Dios lo condena!" (God damn it!), un dato que nadie ha anotado aquí.  Esta frasa está considerada un grosero más ofensivo por los religiosos, y se la abrevia a "Damn it" para que no dijera la palabra "God"  Pero todavia se ofenda a unos, y a menudo la frasa está espresada como "Darn it" o "Dang it" 

No tiene su igual en Español. En mi experiencia, la gente usa la palabra "mierda", que todos saben quiere decir "shit" en Inglés


----------



## Aserolf

espandalucía said:


> No, no. Que le den no tiene nada que ver con 'damn it'. Yo diría: ¡joder!/¡mierda!/¡cojones!/¡coño!...etcétera.
> 
> Que le den quiere decir: fuck it/fuck him/her...o algo así.


De acuerdo! (Para España) 


Robañero said:


> El dicho "damn it" en Inglés quiere decir "¡Dios lo condena!" (*God damn it!*), un dato que nadie ha anotado aquí. Esta fras*e* está considerada un*a* groser*ía* muy ofensiva por los religiosos, y se la abrevia a "Damn it" para que no *mencionar* la palabra "God". Pero todavia se ofenden algunos, y a menudo la fras*e* *se expresa* como _"Darn it"_ o _"Dang it" _
> 
> No tiene su igual en Español. En mi experiencia, la gente usa la palabra "mierda", que todos saben quiere decir "shit" en Inglés


 Muy de acuerdo!

En México se usaría algo muy diferente a lo que se dice en España:
¡Carajo!
¡Maldición!

y lo que creo yo, más usual pero también más grosero:
¡Chingado!


----------



## romarsan

Por aquí se usa "¡maldita sea!", lo cual también es una abreviatura de frases como "¡maldita sea mi/tu/su estampa!", por ejemplo..

Dependiendo de la zona hispanohablante de que se trate, la expresión a aplicar variaría bastante y el contexto es, como siempre, muy importante.


----------



## Robañero

Aserolf said:


> De acuerdo! (Para España)
> 
> Muy de acuerdo!
> 
> En México se usaría algo muy diferente a lo que se dice en España:
> ¡Carajo!
> ¡Maldición!
> 
> y lo que creo yo, más usual pero también más grosero:
> ¡Chingado!




¡Muchas Gracias para corregirme el redacción!  Y es cierto....los chilangos que trabajan conmigo dicen la palabra "¡Chingado!", la cual traduzco en mi cerebro como "Fuck!" porque es forma del verbo "chingar".


----------



## mijoch

Thanks espandalucia.

I know the origin of "damn it"----"Goddamn your rotten eyes, you foul swine", etc.

I also know that in many dictionaries it's considered to be offensive to someone, somewhere, somewhen.

I promise you all that in the UK, it is extremely mild for the majority of people, and is not even close to "mierda, joder, etc.

So when I think "shit", I'll say "mierda". When I think "damn it", I'll say "mecachis".

M.


----------



## mijoch

Really strange-----Where did the idea that "damn it" is equivalent to "shit" come from? Maybe that's how it is in the Americas.

In the UK, if I was is in a pub and spilled some of my (now expensive) beer, and said loudly "damn it", nobody would notice. If I'd said "shit", then they would've!!!

M.


----------



## Robañero

They aren't equivalent, you're right.  "Shit" is still a censorable swear word, where "damn it" isn't.  There not being a Spanish equivalent to "damn it", it seems to me that "shit" has the closest sentiment behind it.  You will agree that they are interchangeable in terms of your reaction to spilled beer.  Oddly, although "shit" is considered a swear in the media, whereas "damn it" can be heard on tv alongside "bitch" and "bastard", more Americans these days are more likely to use a euphemism for "damn" such as "darn" or "dang" than will use a euphemism for "shit", like "shoot" or "sugar" which we used to hear often as kids.  "Shit" is rapidly losing its shock value in society, while many people are still afraid to say the word "damn" as if god were going to hear it and get offended....


----------



## espandalucía

Here in the states it seems just as rude to say damn it in a public place as it is to say shit. The reason why they are pretty much interchangeable is because they are both used to express the same thing: annoyance/indignation/exasperation etc. (but with different levels of vulgarity) Even though damn it can literally mean to damn something (Maldita sea....como ha dicho romarsan) it's meaning here is just a simple shout out of anger or frustration, so the translation wouldn't be literal in this case, but instead an equivalent Spanish term used to express the same feeling, such as; mierda!/cojones!/coño! etc.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

espandalucía said:


> Perdón, aún no estoy de acuerdo.


 
You are free to disagree. But in fact not a single one of the translations match the real meaning of the original swear word.


----------



## espandalucía

Valeria Mesalina said:


> You are free to disagree. But in fact not a single one of the translations match the real meaning of the original swear word.



Remember, Valerie, this is an expression used to express indignation/frustration, and so on. With expressions such as these direct translations are not what people want, but instead an equivalent expression in the other language. MIERDA is a perfect translation. My native language is Spanish and I have lived in the UK and now in the US, I also asked others fluent in both of their opinions, and they agree that 'que le den' has nothing to do with the expression 'damn it', but is a perfect example of 'fuck it'.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

It'll be whatever you say it is. I'm not discussing it; swear words are far too subjective. 

That's all.


----------



## mijoch

Hi espandalucia and Robañero.

I've been to US many times and feel more comfortable there.

I think this just another example of the differences between AE and BE. Prude I'm not, but I remember being shocked at the ease of saying "shit". As you say, it's shock rating has dropped. Not so in the UK----it's still a swear word.

¡mecachis! is in the free dictionary as an "int-----se usa para indicar enfado o disgusto", which corresponds to my feeling of "damn it". I wish another Brit. or two would contribute.

But the real shades of meaning are given by expression, tone, voice. "shit" can purely descriptive (pile of) or "con cariño"---Who the shit d'you think you are?.

Similarly with "damn it". With a mild tone, it's simply a neat expletive. 

I'd never thought this much about it before-----"damn it- my tea's gone cold". It really has.

Regards

M.


----------



## Jiuman

jejeje, interesante post.

Volviendo al "que le den", quería a aclarar que es una abreviatura de "que le den por culo/saco". Y personalmente no le veo relación con el "damn it!".

Que le/te den (por culo) -> es bastante vulgar
Que le/te den (por saco)

Es muy similar al "fuck him/you". Dar por culo = follar = fuck
No se por qué se dice "por saco". No le veo lógica, pero significa lo mismo.

Salu2


----------



## Out of ideas

bjapi said:


> hola, creo entender el significado, pero no logro ubicarlo en una frase en ingles y menos traducirla en contexto al español
> 
> Saludos y gracias



Es una exclamacion muy usada en ingles como terminacion, un ejemplo rapido "I think i'm not gonna make early it to my job, damn it !!!" a lo que voy es que mas o menos es como decir en PERU por ejemplo, no jodas ò una variacion de una insulto ó autoreclamo pero generico.


----------



## Wiktorea

I agree with you, it's basically whatever word comes out of someone's mouth at the moment. The correct interpretation is dependent on the audience that one is interpreting or translating for. 





espandalucía said:


> Here in the states it seems just as rude to say damn it in a public place as it is to say shit. The reason why they are pretty much interchangeable is because they are both used to express the same thing: annoyance/indignation/exasperation etc. (but with different levels of vulgarity) Even though damn it can literally mean to damn something (Maldita sea....como ha dicho romarsan) it's meaning here is just a simple shout out of anger or frustration, so the translation wouldn't be literal in this case, but instead an equivalent Spanish term used to express the same feeling, such as; mierda!/cojones!/coño! etc.


----------



## TravelinTom

espandalucía said:


> Here in the states it seems just as rude to say damn it in a public place as it is to say shit.



Bullshit!  As long as it is spelled "Dammit", it is perfectly okay when uttered or shouted in public in the USA (except in church) !  You *are* the last one who still says " Gol Darn It !"


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

mijoch said:


> Thanks espandalucia.
> 
> I know the origin of "damn it"----"Goddamn your rotten eyes, you foul swine", etc.
> 
> I also know that in many dictionaries it's considered to be offensive to someone, somewhere, somewhen.
> 
> I promise you all that in the UK, it is extremely mild for the majority of people, and is not even close to "mierda, joder, etc.
> 
> So when I think "shit", I'll say "mierda". When I think "damn it", I'll say "mecachis".
> 
> M.


y 

_I'm with you, I would never say in Spanish some of the other more offensive options, but I'm quite happy to say damn it or damn.

_


----------



## TravelinTom

In English, I write "Dammit!" as I don't actually expect the hammer/thorn/bee to be damned by God.  I am prone to ¡ Carajo ! in Spanish.  Is that okay in Mexico?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

TravelinTom said:


> I am prone to ¡ Carajo ! in Spanish. Is that okay in Mexico?



Perfect!

¡Chingaos!
¡Me lleva!
¡'Ta madre!

...are too.
We never, never say _mierda _for that.


----------



## Carriqui

De acuerdo, damn it is milder than shit.  If I were to say the first in front of children, it wouldn't be a big deal, whereas the second would be seriously frowned upon (by adults, at least!).  What I was surprised by is that adults have been surprised at my use of caramba around children, which I think of as the mildest way to express the sentiment, equivalent to darn it, or dang it.  Am I wrong about that?


----------



## romarsan

"Caramba" is more an interjection than a swear word in Spanish.


----------



## nanel

romarsan said:


> Por aquí se usa "¡maldita sea!", lo cual también es una abreviatura de frases como "¡maldita sea mi/tu/su estampa!", por ejemplo..


 De acuerdo con Romarsan. Para mí la traducción de "damn/darn/dang it!" es ¡Maldita sea! Que además coincide que es la que me enseñaron en el colegio.


----------



## TravelinTom

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Perfect!
> 
> ¡Chingaos!
> ¡Me lleva!
> ¡'Ta madre!
> 
> ...are too.
> We never, never say _mierda _for that.



¡Ay Chihuahua!  Hay tantos!


----------



## jmolinero

Robañero said:


> El dicho "damn it" en Inglés quiere decir "¡Dios lo condena!" (God damn it!), un dato que nadie ha anotado aquí.  Esta frasa está considerada un grosero más ofensivo por los religiosos, y se la abrevia a "Damn it" para que no dijera la palabra "God"  Pero todavia se ofenda a unos, y a menudo la frasa está espresada como "Darn it" o "Dang it"
> 
> No tiene su igual en Español. En mi experiencia, la gente usa la palabra "mierda", que todos saben quiere decir "shit" en Inglés



De acuerdo con el origen de la frase. Hoy en día *damn it* (en estados unidos, no sé en cuanto a otros países) se considera una grosería, pero no se ve tan fuerte como *fuck *o *shit*, pero es más fuerte que *dang it/darn it*​ como dice Robañero. Así que para encontrar un equivalente (si estás traduciendo) mi sugerencia es interponer una grosería que no sea tan fuerte, y la que escoges dependerá mucho de quiénes leerán la traducción.

Saludos.


----------

